# Arien 30 ECL WIRING



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Just bought a brand new Arien. I’m attaching a picture. Used the top (black and red) wire to charge. The bottom 2 wires came connected. After several hours, the charger was green. I tried to start it but no luck. Turn the key and nothing happens. I checked the fuse and it’s fine. Help! Thank you!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Does it have an onboard batt? Pics of the whole machine possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I assume this is the EFI blower . . .

As per the manuals, there is only one set of leads from the battery, and they ship unplugged. You disconnect from the blower to charge, and considering the connector gender, etc. you undoubtably charged via the correct connector. If you did not plug it back into anything, that is the problem - that *MUST* be plugged back in to the blower to power the system, and no, nothing else gets unplugged to do so. Check your manual - there is another connector up under the dash for the battery that has not been found - might help to put the blower into service position to see better.

Best to read the manual - all this is documented.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the red black wires connector has to be plugged into another connector somewhere under the dash. The battery wires go to the fuse and then to the ECU harness which gets plugged into the ECU. Can you follow the wiring to the ECU and check and see if a green or red LED is illuminated? Look under the panel and then up underneath to see the LED's when the key is turned on.


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

I put it in the service position and looked everywhere for where it would connect. I can’t find it anywhere. It’s probably right in front of my face! I’ve attached another pic.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What's interesting is when I look at the parts diagrams for this model there is a connector coming from the fuse/battery leads that does not show a dotted line that would connect to anything on board. So I'm wondering if that black/red connector is now just dedicated to connect to the charger. This however would conflict with the manual.......


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Have you tried plugging the battery charger back in to see if the charger light is green? Three hours may have not been enough time to charge even though the light was green.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The manual pics show a wye in the harness with the battery connector. On the harness that is plugged into the ECU, there is a wye to the right, and there is a branch that disappears along where the red/black to the battery goes . . . might check that - they may have tucked it up in there to keep it safe in transport. The connector may not be white . . . The diagrams pretty clearly show one leg of that harness to the ECU (seen in your photo) and the other to the battery.

Manual is available at: https://www.ariens.com/en-us/manuals/download

I think yours is a Deluxe 30 EFI, which would be model 921049, and either put your serial or "123456" in, and you will get to download the manual. Check the diagram on page 13 or so . . .

Page 52 of tbe service manual has a better image - looks like the tail the battery plugs into splits out of the harness close to where the fuse comes out.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tadawson said:


> The manual pics show a wye in the harness with the battery connector. On the harness that is plugged into the ECU, there is a wye to the right, and there is a branch that disappears along where the red/black to the battery goes . . . might check that - they may have tucked it up in there to keep it safe in transport. The connector may not be white . . . The diagrams pretty clearly show one leg of that harness to the ECU (seen in your photo) and the other to the battery.
> 
> Manual is available at: https://www.ariens.com/en-us/manuals/download
> 
> I think yours is a Deluxe 30 EFI, which would be model 921049, and either put your serial or "123456" in, and you will get to download the manual. Check the diagram on page 13 or so . . .


Take a look at the EFI wiring diagram in the parts manual and see what I mean about what I think is the red/black wire connector.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Take a look at the EFI wiring diagram in the parts manual and see what I mean about what I think is the red/black wire connector.


Took a look, and I am pretty sure we are talking about the same thing - the leg that comes out of the harness near the ECU plug and fuse, which should have an apprporiate connector for the battery. The harness leads appear to be red/black as well, but no chance of having gotten the charger on the harness side, since connector gender will be wrong and it won't mate, so I am confident that the red/black in the photo is from the battery . . . With the wrap on the harness, I suspect that the color won't be visible other than at the connector, which I still suspect has been tucked up into the dash by the factory (why is another question, since apparently the battery lead was allowed to dangle . . . and is the one with power on it . . . ).

Harness diagram on p35 of parts makes the breakout location quite clear - right where the box that says "Service" denoting fuse info points to, and the dotted line from that leg indicating connection to the battery.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here is some pictures of the bottom of my Deluxe 30 EFI.
It looks like your battery connector is coming out of the right side where mine is coming out of the left.
There should be a connector coming out of the large harness.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Pictures are inverted in first port here they are fixed


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you! I finally found the wire! It was stuck under a bracket! All is good!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah!!!!! This forum rocks!!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Glad to be of help! Now go have fun with it! You have certainly earned it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Went to Lowes to check out the throttle knob for another thread and looked under to check out the wiring. On this model there is no doubt what goes where. Glad we got it resolved.


----------

